# The Kindle Fire Poll - what did you order?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So, Fire Buyers, what did you order? I know we have the Fire Watch thread, but it's fun to see the purchases in a summary format.

L


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the 8.9" 32GB Wifi only Fire with the ink blue cover.  Then I rationalized that having saved money by not ordering the 4G version I could afford the PW Wifi w/SO, so I ordered that as well with a persimmon cover.  It will be nice to have the PW to play with while waiting for my Fire.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I voted for the one I want to get.. WANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT... hm...

How to get though. $359 is a lot of moola.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I've ordered 3:  the paper white, a 7" and an 8.9" 32gb 4g.  What I'll keep is another question.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

8.9 HD/16Gb. . . . . .but _*seriously*_ considering a real splurge and getting the 4G one. . .probably 32Gb. If I do I'll change my answer.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Since I don't currently have a job, I voted for sticking with the Fire I already have. If I were employed, it would be a 4G LTE for my mom (probably the large one with extra memory) and maybe one for me.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Nothing......yet.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

Nothing yet.....I was a Fire early adopter, but will wait for the reviews this time.


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

I ordered the Fire HD 7" in 16GB, plus the rapid charger and the fuschia Amazon case.  It will be my first Fire, I've always had the e-ink Kindles, but I simply could not resist the new Fire  .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I put orders for three different Fires in, but ultimately decided to get the Fire 4G, 32GB...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered the 32gb version of the 4G.

I ordered and cancelled the rapid charger but maybe I do need it?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I put orders in for 3, but need to decide which to keep.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

Kindle Fire HD 32 GB.  I just wish the 32 GB model was being released sooner...have to wait until late October.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just updated my vote. . . I cancelled the 'ordinary' HD Fire and got the one with 4G.  I'll be coming into a bit of money so I just decided to really splurge. Thank you Aunt Betty.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ordered last night...Fire HD 8.9" 4G 64GB.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alicia4065 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just order Fire HD 7" 16gb to test out while waiting for. 8.9 32gb WiFi plus I order Paperwhite w/ads on day one of being able to preorder.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

On announcement day, I ordered a 16GB Fire 8.9 HD.

Today I cancelled that, and placed an order for the 32GB one instead. 

In both cases, they were WiFi only models.

I changed my mind after trying to download "Winds of War" as an audio book to my first generation Fire. I had to delete every other audio book I had on it, before there was room enough to complete the download.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> On announcement day, I ordered a 16GB Fire 8.9 HD.
> 
> Today I cancelled that, and placed an order for the 32GB one instead.
> 
> ...


My fault, Bruce! 

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My fault, Bruce!
> 
> Betsy


Not your fault at all, Betsy.

While I was trying to get the download to work, I checked on my iPad 2 and realized I have less than 16GB free on it. Since it is a 32GB model, I realized that I will need that much on the Fire as well.

Thank you for making me realize it before the smaller one was shipped.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I am missing something...I had both the Audible books of Winds of War and War and Remebrance (the latter is huge--8 parts or something, 54 hours) downloaded to my iPhone 3GS with 16GB and I wasn't running out of room. Not sure why these were filling up your Fire/iPad?

L


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I ordered the Kindle Fire HD 7". I like the idea of a tablet that's smaller and lighter than my iPad. I can't wait for Friday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously Bruce keeps a lot more stuff on his device....  d

Betsy


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I ordered a 8.9" WiFi 32gb, and an 8.9" 4g 64gb. I can't make up my mind which I want, but will cancel one or the other within the next week (I hope).

Also ordered the 3g Paperwhite to replace the Touch I just sold.....


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I ordered a 7 inch KF HD 16 GB.. Tempted to get the 4G one too but I have an iPad 3 already. I'm holding off for now but knowing me, I'll probably get that too. 

I'm so bad about gadgets!!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

parakeetgirl said:


> I'm so bad about gadgets!!


As you can see by my above post, I have the same addiction. I did not mention that I also have an iPad 4g.

Here was my excuse iron clad reason for getting a 4g Fire: Our power went out for several hours a few times since I had my iPad. Much to my wife's consternation, I happily surfed the web whilst she could only sit there and stare at the four walls (well, she has Kindle Keyboard, but my "reason" is better if we ignore that fact).

The next time the power is out, I will graciously let my wife use my Fire 4g to entertain herself monitor the emergency weather situation, etc.

Feel free to borrow my justification if you can fit it to your situation.....


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

The new 7" Fire HD is what I would have ordered last year for my kids, instead of the Nook Color (with n2a card). I seldom let them use my Fire because of the adult books. The new Fire appears to be perfect for families. I can't tell you how sick of the Nook Color n2a I am. The only thing good about it is the access to the Google market, which the Fire does not have. We have 1 game that I bought. Can't play it on the Fire. I am waiting for the customer reviews, to see how well the Kids profiles work on the new Fire. May have to get one for the kids for Christmas.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

GhiiZhar said:


> I ordered a 8.9" WiFi 32gb, and an 8.9" 4g 64gb. I can't make up my mind which I want, but will cancel one or the other within the next week (I hope).
> 
> Also ordered the 3g Paperwhite to replace the Touch I just sold.....


I canceled my 32gb and went with the 64gb. I don't have an iPad or any other tablet so I decided to go all out. I'm not really sure how I'll end up using the thing since I've never had one before but my laptop if full of pictures and music. If I end up doing the same to my Fire, it will fill up really quickly.

4g was a no brainer for me since we travel so much. My in-laws don't have internet in their home so right there is at least 30 days out of the year that it would be extremely useful. I think I can get away with the $50 a year plan since I also have 4g on my phone. DH has a hotspot on his phone but we aren't always together. I wish Amazon would let us purchase blocks of 4G usage like you do prepaid minutes for a track phone.

I also did the 3g on my Paperwhite. When I bought my KK, I went wifi only and it was the worst decision I ever made.

Everyone is different, have you thought about how and where you will use yours?


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I caved & ordered the 8.9 Fire HD 16gb wifi only with the ink blue cover & the accelerated charger. Also have a paperwhite on pre-order... I need an intervention but I love new toys lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just updated my poll vote.  It's Betsy's fault.  I decided to get the 7" HD Fire so I can play with it before the 4G comes along.  I'll likely pass it on to my son when I get the other one. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just updated my poll vote. It's Betsy's fault. I decided to get the 7" HD Fire so I can play with it before the 4G comes along. I'll likely pass it on to my son when I get the other one. . . . . .


You're welcome....


Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am waiting this time.  I am counting on reviews from KB people to help me decide if I want a new one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I am waiting this time. I am counting on reviews from KB people to help me decide if I want a new one.


Right. . . . . .like we're all going to say, "We hate it! Don't buy it!"


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just updated my poll vote. It's Betsy's fault. I decided to get the 7" HD Fire so I can play with it before the 4G comes along. I'll likely pass it on to my son when I get the other one. . . . . .


I love how you keep blaming this on Betsy! Admit it, you just wanted to get both all along ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, one of us had to have one so we can help people, right! 

My plan, as of now, is to give my existing Fire to a friend who expressed interest, and pass the 7"HD on to my son when my 8.9HD arrives at the end of November.

Meanwhile. . . . .PLAYTIME!

I'll be meeting up with Betsy Monday and we'll take some comparison pictures for folks.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No you won't. You will keep the 7" as well! LOL! Whaaaaahahaha!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> No you won't. You will keep the 7" as well! LOL! Whaaaaahahaha!


Sadly. . . . .after playing with it. . . . . that's a distinct possibility. . . . .  

I've also decided that the person I know who expressed interest int he old Fire probably won't really want it when he realizes what it doesn't have -- skype, etc. So if I do give it to him I'll let him return it if it doesn't meet his needs and then probably sell it. Even if he does like it, he'll probably decide to buy a HD one for himself. . . .he's just that way. 

I'll let the Boy play with both of them when I see him in a couple of weeks and pick which he'd like to have. And then either give him this one or declare a new one his Christmas present. No decisions will be made before the bigger one arrives at the end of November.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Just ordered the Fire HD 7in.  It will be my first Fire! I also bought the charger and got overnight shipping so it should be here Monday! I had intended on getting the Fire second generation but when I compared what the HD had over it and considered it wasn't much more in price.....well, the HD it was! 
Can't wait til Monday!


----------



## Raheulon (Aug 1, 2012)

I ordered the official amazon case and fast charger with the order of the Kindle Fire HD.  The case seems very nice. Nice and thin with a good feel. The magnet will turn on and off the device pretty sweet case. I am not sure it was worth the price however... $45 is a bit steep.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a good plan, Ann.
Raheulon, good to know you like the case.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just changed my order from 8.9 4G to the 8.9 wifi 32GB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KTaylor-Green said:


> Just ordered the Fire HD 7in. It will be my first Fire! I also bought the charger and got overnight shipping so it should be here Monday! I had intended on getting the Fire second generation but when I compared what the HD had over it and considered it wasn't much more in price.....well, the HD it was!
> Can't wait til Monday!


Katherine---

Did you get your Fire? How do you like it? C'mon, I'm trying to live vicariously here.... 

Betsy


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

After reading the reviews on the Fire HD 7" _and_ learning that I could trade in my current Fire (thanks to a post on another kindleboards thread, it's already on the UPS truck), I took the plunge and will have my new toy Thursday.


----------

